# ApacheOpenOffice Optimisation pour la puce M1



## macrocosme (19 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai envoyé un message aux DEV AOO mais n'ai pas eu de réponse.
Ma question concernant OpenOffice, je poste ici.

À propos des applications optimisées pour la puce M1 (https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2020/...es-et-celles-qui-ne-le-sont-pas-encore-117707), j'ai deux questions :
1- Plus particulièrement pour Apache OpenOffice, a-t-on une idée de l'état d'avancement de l'optimisation si toutefois c'est en cours ?
2- Sur quelle durée estimée se fera la transition grâce à Rosetta 2 ?

NB : J'ai vu que LibO est en cours mais ne m'intéresse pas (je partage complètement l'avis de *moonwalker *





						Open Office installation
					

Bonjour, J'ai téléchargé OO et il refuse de s'ouvrir alors que les autorisations sont bien données dans 'Confidentialité'. Une solution ? Merci d'avance. Bonne soirée




					forums.macg.co
				



Merci


----------

